
Contact lenses may slow nearsightedness in children - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/17/well/family/contact-lenses-may-slow-nearsightedness-in-children.html
======
bookofjoe
>Effect of High Add Power, Medium Add Power, or Single-Vision Contact Lenses
on Myopia Progression in Children: The BLINK Randomized Clinical Trial

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/27692...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/2769263)

